# Can You Say LAZY?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Rose slid off her pillow, but her butt is still up there. She stayed like this for quite awhile.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Wose, ew are so siwwy!! wuv, Owwie


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

funny girl!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Too funny!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

lol, I love when they do that.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine do that too, makes my neck hurt just looking! Rose is saying "Isn't this what Sundays are all about?"


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aww that is so funny!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That is too pooped to move. Cute!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Ha, ha, ha!
Silly girl, Rose! :wub:
She does look comfy, sort of.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl::smrofl: A rose by any other name would still be a cute little lazy girl. :wub::wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Don't you wonder HOW that can possibly be comfortable? :HistericalSmiley:Mine do that, too, and it always amazes me how flexible they can be!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

We need to put those lazy little bitches to work. Well, lazy MiMi doesn't mind washing dishes one bit. She doesn't mind cleaning up anything that falls on the kitchen floor either. But, like Rose, if she can't eat...I mean clean...she just wants to take that much needed nappy. So, so cute.:smootch:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh that is so so so sweet:wub: She must of been too tierd to move or in some way maybe comfortable:HistericalSmiley:
Jenna


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Poor thing, she's so tired. She has to walk all the way to the kitchen!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Your little girls do have a hard life. Couldn't you just put some raw salmon on a Royal Doulton plate and carry it into their comfy place? Honestly, April...you are kind of mean to your little girls. They deserve to be served. I may have to report you to Maltese Cruelty. They will come to your house and make sure you haven't neglected every whim your girls might have.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Oh, wait, I'm talking to the best MaltMom on earth.  jess kiddin.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Your little girls do have a hard life. Couldn't you just put some raw salmon on a Royal Doulton plate and carry it into their comfy place? Honestly, April...you are kind of mean to your little girls. They deserve to be served. I may have to report you to Maltese Cruelty. They will come to your house and make sure you haven't neglected every whim your girls might have.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Oh, wait, I'm talking to the best MaltMom on earth.  jess kiddin.


"Best MaltMom on earth"? No one has ever said that to me before.:crying: Thank you.:wub: I try to be, but I have a lot of competition!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: What a silly girl. This is why I love our little white fluffs so much. They always bring a smile to our faces!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> "Best MaltMom on earth"? No one has ever said that to me before.:crying: Thank you.:wub: I try to be, but I have a lot of competition!:HistericalSmiley:


Okay, April...I will revise it to _among_ the best Maltmoms on earth.To be fair to all the other fabulous Maltmoms here... myself included:blush: But never mind all that stuff...we all see that you are a shining star in the Maltmom universe. 
Okay, I'm getting silly, but hello who am I? Sylie. Silly me. :smootch: and to be truthful :drinkup:
Rose and Lily are so lucky to have you for a mom, but not nearly as fortunate as you are to be their mom. Right?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

so sweet LOL


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

TOO CUTE!!! LOL! :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley: haha that's so cute :wub:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

that a funny pose! I guess 'summer' really made some of the malts going lazy huh?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that is just too cute !


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, I love that! That position just says it all.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

lol... aww that is just tooo cute! :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Rose slid off her pillow, but her butt is still up there. She stayed like this for quite awhile.:HistericalSmiley:
> View attachment 96714


That sure did give me a much needed laugh April! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

That is a cute picture! Diamond does that all the time on the couch. It never fails to make us laugh: Spoiled Maltese have such an exhausting life.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that is soo cute.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

HAHHAHA wow that doesn't even look comfortable.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Rose, you are so silly : )


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol...well as long as she's comfy. :wub: It truly is amazing how they don't seem to get stiff necks. If I tried even a fraction of their sleep positions...

....well....ok so I probably can't even get into a fraction of their sleep positions. :blush:

Give her some snuggles for me!


----------

